# My wifes first buck



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I had to work yesterday and she was dieing to go out so I told her go to her stand at 3 and sit til sunset at 430 I get a phone call she's screaming I shot a buck I shot a buck. 2 seconds later she's saying I don't know maybe I missed ahhhhh I don't know to much smoke lol. Funniest phone call ever. Anyways its no monster but her first buck its pretty nice its a big 6pt she's very proud and im getting it mounted for her 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a nice six point! Good job!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!! thats very cool


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

That is great,kudos on mounting it for her as well.She will have memories for years to come and that one will forever be special for her.Great Job!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a beautiful animal. Congratulations!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats! That's a great 1st. buck!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tell her I said nice job!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Got to love it when a plan comes together, and she did it alone, Congradulations.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good for Her ,,congrats..


----------

